# Unwanted thread reply alerts



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm getting TAM alerts that "UserXYZ replied to thread ABC. There may be more posts after this." This never happened in past and I didn't change any settings before this started. I checked and it looks like it's turned off.

This is an incredibly huge problem, you can't imagine my disappointment when I go to check the alerts expecting to see likes but get these boring (and useless) messages 😜


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

CharlieParker said:


> I'm getting TAM alerts that "UserXYZ replied to thread ABC. There may be more posts after this." This never happened in past and I didn't change any settings before this started. I checked and it looks like it's turned off.
> 
> This is an incredibly huge problem, you can't imagine my disappointment when I go to check the alerts expecting to see likes but get these boring (and useless) messages 😜


Here’s a like AND a quote just to pump you up.

🤣


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It's happening to me, too!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Maybe it's the monkey virus.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

CharlieParker said:


> I'm getting TAM alerts that "UserXYZ replied to thread ABC. There may be more posts after this." This never happened in past and I didn't change any settings before this started. I checked and it looks like it's turned off.
> 
> This is an incredibly huge problem, you can't imagine my disappointment when I go to check the alerts expecting to see likes but get these boring (and useless) messages 😜


Those sound like what happens if you follow a certain thread so maybe you accidentally hit follow up at the top of a thread by accident. I only get those on threads I follow. Like I follow the ghost thread so I get notified every time someone writes to it.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Those sound like what happens if you follow a certain thread so maybe you accidentally hit follow up at the top of a thread by accident. I only get those on threads I follow. Like I follow the ghost thread so I get notified every time someone writes to it.


There’s a setting to automatically “watch” a thread that you interact with. I think that’s the same as “Follow”. So replying to a thread will automatically follow a thread. My setting was enabled but the first notification setting in the list of notification preferences (_Replies to a watched thread_) should control the Alert for followed threads. It is disabled. I have started recently getting alerts for thread replies in spite of the settings.

Point is, I agree with OP, sumpin’s jacked up.

Or it could be the monkey virus, good call.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

On a related note, “they” seem to have fixed my complaint here:









Following Forum - Alerts?


Yesterday I tried following a forum. First time for that. I was surprised that I didn't get Alerts on new threads. The email notifications works, but the Alert doesn't seem to work. Is that something on my side? Or maybe a known issue? All other alerts that I've set work properly.




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

CharlieParker said:


> I'm getting TAM alerts that "UserXYZ replied to thread ABC. There may be more posts after this." This never happened in past and I didn't change any settings before this started. I checked and it looks like it's turned off.
> 
> This is an incredibly huge problem, you can't imagine my disappointment when I go to check the alerts expecting to see likes but get these boring (and useless) messages 😜


I think you have to unfollow threads that you don't want updates from.
Unless you block somebody, I dont' think you can avoid getting updates.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I’ve started getting updates that people I have on ignore have quoted me. I used to not see those. It’s no big deal, but that is new.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, it's happening all of a sudden... help!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Maybe the patch they just applied will fix this issue. We will see!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

well, some of the messages windows seem to have shrunk!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> well, some of the messages windows seem to have shrunk!


I think the patch probably introduced a "ragged right" feature. I don't love it really. The right hand edge will be dependent on the length of the comment. boooo.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I think the patch probably introduced a "ragged right" feature. I don't love it really. The right hand edge will be dependent on the length of the comment. boooo.


I hate it... and I'm still getting the alerts!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

There is a known bug with the Alerts system and we are working on a fix.

Keep an eye on the Help > Release Notes section for updates on progress.

Jeff


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I was hoping Charlie wasn’t objecting to my likes of his delicious food or threads where he suggests pegging as a marital repair technique (unrelated).


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> I was hoping Charlie wasn’t objecting to my likes of his delicious food or threads where he suggests pegging as a marital repair technique (unrelated).


Unrelated 🤔 IDK.


----------

